# Riser Card   PCIe 2.0?



## Proroestchen (25. Juni 2009)

Moin moin 

Folgendes problem /frage 
Ich möchte gerne meine Graka (Saphire ATI4890) mit einer Riser Card bzw einem flexiblen Riser  auf die seite legen  wegen einem casecon.

Nu  ist die frage  gibt es PCIe 2.0 kompatible (die auch PCIe 2.0 bandbreite unterstützen) Riser ?
Klar PCIe 2.0 ist abwärtskompatibel aber will ja mein system nicht downgraden.

Oder spielt es keine rolle welche Riser Card ich nehme ?
Hat jemand tipps oder erfahrungen zu Riser Cards ? 

schonmal vielen dank  für die  Hilfe

Mfg Proroestchen


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte schonmal soeine in einem Thermaltake Mozart.
Meines wissens nach ist das egal, denn so groß ist der wiederstand durch die Karte nicht


----------



## Proroestchen (27. Juni 2009)

Vielen dank für die schnelle antwort

Also hat das PCIe 2.0 nur was mit der Spannung bzw den signalen zu tun ?

Da gibts keine baulichen unterschiede?

MFG proroestchen


----------



## kelevra (28. Juni 2009)

Es reicht vollkommen aus wenn du darauf achtest dass die Riser Karte PCIe unterstützt.

In der Version 2.0 wurde die Bandbreite von 2.5 GT/s auf 5 GT/s verdoppelt.

Eine spezielle Riser Karte benötigst du jedoch für die v2.0 nicht. Baulich sind die slots gleich.


----------



## Proroestchen (28. Juni 2009)

Vielen dank 

Jetzt kann ich ohne bedenken die  Planung des Casecons fortsetzen.

Muss da nämlich son bischen auf die Höhe achten.

Naja wenns losgeht weiß die community als erstes bescheid.

MFG Proroestchen


----------



## rebel4life (5. Juli 2009)

Bestell dir den Adapter am besten jetzt schon und teste es, denn es !kann! zu Problemen kommen, dadurch sparst du dir später dann den Ärger wenn es nicht geht, aber normalerweiße sollte es schon klappen.


----------

